# skin for media player embedded in webpage



## joan90 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I've tried searching for the answer in google and on these forums unfortunately the search isn't working here at the mo.

I've embedded windows media player into a web page but there is no skin on it. I would like some sort of skin even if it's not really fancy so that people can resize the window mainly if they could adjust the brightness that would be good too but am afraid that wouldn't be possible if they were playing it in the browser window. 

I wonder if someone could look at this code I've poached to see where I am going wrong. Just a basic skin would be an improvement as I only have buttons at the bottom at the mo Unfortuntely I cannot give you the web page to view it as I haven't published it yet.
Many thanks J x
--------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------


----------

